
iminlikewithyou is now OMGPOP - ivankirigin
http://omgpop.com/#/
======
menloparkbum
Be prepared for stiff competition from ZOMGFTWPOP.

------
setpixel
We just wanted a simple meaningless name less than 15 characters that was
impossible to mistype. We will be playing up the brands of the games moving
forward. Most people just refer to the site as "Blockles" or "Balloono". The
key will be to continuing to provide really great match-based games.

------
aditya
They talked about this a month ago with the new CEO, and it is an interesting
move, but I wonder how much it'll hurt them from a branding perspective...

omgpop is definitely shorter and easier to remember than iminlikewithyou, but
I wonder how far along do you have to be into your startup before it becomes
hard to say how to get mindshare plus pagerank from an old name back? should
be interesting to see the compete graphs:
[http://siteanalytics.compete.com/iminlikewithyou.com+omgpop....](http://siteanalytics.compete.com/iminlikewithyou.com+omgpop.com/?metric=uv)

does anyone know of any other startups that have done this successfully?

~~~
volida
there is a way to transfer pagerank from your previous domain to the new one

~~~
patio11
A 301 redirect will typically pass most of it, except when it doesn't. (There
are a variety of reasons why that could happen. Most involve automated filters
designed to make the technique less effective to spammers. They're not
perfect.)

------
AndrewWarner
What does the name mean? I don't see it on his site.

~~~
ivankirigin
It's chat speak, clearly. OMG = oh my god. Pop is popular and happy.

It could also have been JAMLOL or KTHXBBQ, though <http://ohai.com> is taken
by another company I'm looking forward to tracking.

~~~
sam_in_nyc
Thanks for pointing out ohai.com. These types of start-ups are definitely
worth tracking; I have a hunch they'll do very well. They provide a much more
immersive and meaningful experience than MySpace, and also provide incentive
(points) for coming back. On top of that, no registration is required to get
started.

On the other hand, it's basically Yahoo Games repackaged for a younger, hipper
audience... not exactly innovative.

------
wastedbrains
There seems to be a lot of game sites coming out lately. I guess they all seem
very much like kongregate to me. This one seems to be more focused on multi
player though which is nice.

Wonder if they will go for traditional games like chess, pictionary, etc at
all.

------
dilap
Whoa, is there really that high a proportion of cute girls hanging out online,
playing casual games?

~~~
jfarmer
I don't know about cute, but a majority casual gamers online are female.
Google "casual gaming female" and there are reports across several years. Some
of them have the proportion as high as 70%.

~~~
nostrademons
If you dig further into the market research, though, you'll find that the
majority of those are 40-something housewives in middle America. Basically the
same population who watches daytime soap operas. Actually, I suspect the
Internet casual game marketplace will kill the soap opera.

So no, there are not a bunch of cute girls on casual gaming sites. Most of the
cute girls seem to be on TV fansites of shows popular with teens and
20-somethings.

------
pclark
not a bad name. They should have used my domain <http://ombop.com> !

~~~
jwesley
What makes it a good name? Personally I think its pretty terrible. Does not
mean much of anything, makes me think of a celebrity blog or something. The
domain is hard to pronounce. If you don't use the OMG acronym its completely
meaningless. Always amazes me when companies with millions in funding put
their sites on such crap domains.

~~~
alaskamiller
Some people on here are just outright ridiculous.

It's a website of poppy glossy Flash games for teenyboppers. How is this not a
perfect name for the site and its demo?

~~~
sam_in_nyc
Remind me how "ombop" appeals to teenyboppers... they don't meditate, and
Hanson went out of style years ago.

~~~
alaskamiller
I went to the local junior high around here and asked the girls hanging around
to come over and I told them whether or not omgpop.com sounds awesome. They
said yes. Then some school admin guy came over and told me to go away.

~~~
sam_in_nyc
Did you ask about ombop.com, the name that this thread about?

~~~
alaskamiller
Oh hey, I'm a tard with the grayed out texts.

~~~
sam_in_nyc
I thought it was pretty clear that I was talking about "ombop.com" and not
"omgpop.com." If you read only the first four words of my post, before
accosting junior high girls, this would have been obvious.

------
radley
Brilliant name! Well played =)

